# County High School - Braintree - Feb 2015



## mockney reject (Nov 2, 2015)

I couldn't find much history on this place but I will tell you what I know

The school was originally know as The County High School, originally built in the early 1900's

It has changed name a few times over the years and eventually ended us as a DHSS office block

It has been closed for many years and is currently being renovated to be converted into a number of luxury flats

The main hall was stunning.


here's a recent picture from a newspaper article about the place being for sale






and now a few of my pictures


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2015)

That hall is lovely.


----------



## smiler (Nov 2, 2015)

Proper Job, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 2, 2015)

It looks very American in design, although it could be fitting for the period. Nice work


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2015)

What a beautiful old building. 
Great set of photos, thanks for sharing


----------

